# Kyro, Critique Please



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Please Critique!

Kyro (male)
5 months old 
55lbs
22" @ shoulder


Head Shot










Movement











Stacked





















Thank you!


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Not very useful at critique, but he is definitely gorgeous!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Critiquing at this age is very difficult. I have to say I really like his pigment, beautiful dark mask, dark eyes, masculine head... all this will change continuously until he matures. I like his ear set, and wondering if he is a bit easty westy or just the positioning in the photo?

He is definitely in that awkward gangly baby phase... but he is oh so gorgeous, and I know he'll make a stunning adult. I imagine he will develop excellent secondary sex characteristics, especially if you allow him to fully mature before neutering.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks Angel! 

His feet kept sliding on the surface he was standing on (that's why I have to board behind his feet, so he couldn't slide back any further!), hence they look easty-westy. The surface he is on is also slighty slanted, so that doesn't help.

I will not be neutering him!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

what a gorgeous dog !!! perfection in head and expression. pigment , strong bone, high withered , love his front, all good things !! 

so who is he , where is he from ? such a nice male . lucky you.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I really like your dog A LOT!!!!! Just beautiful! Really what I like to see in a working line! Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Thank you very much everyone! I am very pleased with him!

His registered name is Quantum Vom Wolfdame.

Here is his pedigree:
6 geneneration pedigree for Quantum vom Wolfdame - German Shepherd Dog


Side note, I entered him in an AKC show a few weeks ago, just for the fun of it since it was local to me and he came home with Best of Breed! I was pretty proud, I've never known an AKC judge to give a working line GSD Best of Breed over ASL GSDs!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Anyone else want to critique? Lisa?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice looking dog. he should win with no problem.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Thank you Doggiedad


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

beautiful eyes! He's a keeper!


----------

